# Rapala X-rap



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Does anyone use this lure? Is it any good cus it looks really good. Should i just reel it in slowly or twitches? It is like a crankbait but longer.

http://www.rapala.com/products/luresdet ... salt=Fresh

Thanks.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I love the X-Rap. It's a nice compact slashbait that is effective on largemouth and smallmouth. It's like a suped-up version of Rapala's Long Cast Minnow. I took a couple big bucketmouths (18") on the hothead (bright orange) model last spring. Also an 11" perch on the same water. I have a lot of confidence in it. There's a great article in In-Fisherman this month on slashbaits, and how to work them for prespawn smallies.

As with any jerkbait or slashbait, you should work it how the fish want it worked. Longer pauses and twitches in spring, faster in summer, generally speaking. The key is to get out there and learn all these lures gooseboy, you've got a great resource here, but the best way to do it is try it on your own. I bet you're looking forward to spring like I am!


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yea i hope its gonna be good because the only MAJOR fresh water fishing ive done was in the summer and i was dissapointed. So i really hope spring is alot better.


----------

